# ¡Romarsan llega a 2000! Felicidades Ro ¡Bien hecho!



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Rosalía!
Es un honor ser la primera en felicitarte públicamente por tu buena disposición, ingenio, carisma y simpatía.
Estoy muy contenta por haberte conocido en este foro y me enorgullece tu amistad.

¡Te mando un abrazote Ro!  ¡Viva España!
 
Beatriz


----------



## Jaén

Pues si Beatriz es la primera, yo no me quedo atrás!

Saludos a "la forera más rápida del Mediterráneo", en pocos meses ya llegó a la meta que a muchos (yo incluído) les toma años!

Romarsan: Record de tiempo en alcanzar los 2 mil posts, y record de simpatía demostrada en el número de felicitaciones cuando llegó a los mil! (hace dos semanas  )

Felicidades, Xiqueta, y que vengan los próximos mil!!!

Alberto.


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades.  Siempre se nota tu buena aptitud en ayudar y la gran soltura que compartes con todos nosotros.  

 !Por otros 1,000!  --que al paso que vas será en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.


Kibramoa


----------



## Moritzchen

Wow! Qué rapidez niña! Y cada uno de esos dos mil dignos de ser llevados al bronce! Te felicito!


----------



## Eva Maria

Estimadísima Ro(s)/alía,

Nuestra querida Beatriz me ha ganado la carrera congratera aprovechando que yo dormía!

¿Qué puedo decirte de tu bellísima forma de ser, tu inteligencia, tu perspicacia, tu sentido del humor con ese punto de ironía jocosa tan tuyo, de tu fiel amistad, que no sepas ya? Así que no te lo repito, jejeje!

¡Parece que fue ayer que estabas en tus 333! (Y nos confesabas que tu número esotérico es el 3333! Ya falta menos, baby!)

Xiqueta, no paris, que això només ha fet que començar! Si no, a vore! (Sorry pel meu valencià missèrrim!)

Muchos besos y abrazos cariñosos,

Eva Maria


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Feclidades, da gusto coincidir contigo siempre con tus respuestas tan acertadas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

Querida Beatríz (Tampi, que me encanta tu nick). Tan encantadora y detallista como siempre. Es tan agradable encontrarme contigo, siempre te imagino sonriendo. Un beso guapa

Jaén, el forero más rápido de esta orilla del Mississipi (¿o de la otra? . Alberto, una de las mejores personas que he encontrado en el foro.
Aunque vas a desparecer unos días , te perdono y te estaré esperando cuando vuelvas ¿somos buena gente? . Besazo

Kibramoa, sabes que me gusta mucho tu estilo y tus posts (aparte de tu avatar, que ya sabes que me encanta) son siempre esteticamente insuperables. Gracias bonica. Un beso

Moritz, eres inteligente, simpatico y tienes sentido del humor ¿que más se puede pedir?. Bueno, si, una cosa más, sigue así ¿vale?

Evaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, la mes preciosa del mon sanser i part de l'extranger!!!! . Sabes lo importante que es para mi tu amistad, pero no te preocupes porque, como te lo voy a seguir diciendo constantemente, no se te podrá olvidar . Mi 3333 te lo voy a dedicar ENTERO. Un besazo guapa.

Antpax, es un gran placer tener tu post en esta página. Me gusta seguir tus intervenciones, siempre aportas cosas interesantes. Ún abrazo

Con cariño
Ros/Ro/Romarsan/Rosalía


----------



## polli

*Felicitaciones romarsan*, 
tan rápido y ya saludandote por tus 2000
 ​Te mando de éstas porque siempre me divierto mucho con tus post!! 
Tu sentido del humor alegra el foro
Besos


----------



## romarsan

Polli princesa, es fácil disfrutar del sentido del humor cuando se tiene la suerte de tener una "contrincante" como tú.
Un beso guapa, gracias.
Rosalía


----------



## Masood

Muchas Felicidades, romarsan. Siempre es un placer coincidir con foreros como tú. Siempre se aprende mucho contigo.
¡A por el tercer millón!
Cheers,
Masood


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Masood, tu sabes que, para mi, también es un placer coincidir contigo. Tienes una virtud que admiro, sabes ser conciso, yo me enrollo como las persianas. Cuestión de estilos... 
Un abrazo


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones y es un placer coincidir *

*contigo!!!*

*¡¡¡¡Y POR MUCHO MÁS!!!!*

*Con todo mi cariño,*
*Fernita. *​


----------



## alexacohen

Ah... soy la última. Felicidades, Ro, hay que ver lo rápido que has llegado.

Nunca sé qué decir, y los demás lo han dicho ya todo.

Gracias, amiga.

Ale


----------



## romarsan

Fernita said:


> *¡¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones y es un placer coincidir *​
> 
> *contigo!!!*​
> *¡¡¡¡Y POR MUCHO MÁS!!!!*​
> *Con todo mi cariño,*
> 
> *Fernita. *​


 
Fernita guapa, eres una de las razones por las que estoy enganchada a este foro.
Seguiremos coincidiendo.
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Ah... soy la última. Felicidades, Ro, hay que ver lo rápido que has llegado.
> 
> Nunca sé qué decir, y los demás lo han dicho ya todo.
> 
> Gracias, amiga.
> 
> Ale


Ale, no recuerdo la frase con exactitud, pero es algo así como que "sabes cuando alguien es verdaderamente un amigo porque estás bien junto a él sin necesidad de hablar". Eso me pasa contigo, me basta con saber que estás ahí.
Un besazo
Ro


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELICIDADES ROSALÍA PARA TUS 2000 P0OSTS!*

*Me alegra leerte y quiero agredecerte toda la ayuda que nos das.*

*¡Felicidades de nuevo, y que vengan muchos más!*

*Besos *
*Cristina*


----------



## SDLX Master

2000 Congratulations


----------



## SDLX Master

*2000 Congratulations ROSI!! *
GIVE US MORE AND MORE OF YOU.
AND WATCH OUT BECAUSE i AM COMING BACK REAL SOON. ​


----------



## romarsan

Cristina Moreno said:


> *¡FELICIDADES ROSALÍA PARA TUS 2000 P0OSTS!*
> 
> *Me alegra leerte y quiero agredecerte toda la ayuda que nos das.*
> 
> *¡Felicidades de nuevo, y que vengan muchos más!*
> 
> *Besos *
> *Cristina*


 
Muchas gracias Cristina, espero seguir encontrándome por el foro, es un placer intercambiar información y parecer contigo
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## romarsan

SDLX Master said:


> *2000 Congratulations ROSI!! *
> 
> GIVE US MORE AND MORE OF YOU.
> 
> AND WATCH OUT BECAUSE i AM COMING BACK REAL SOON. ​


 
Roger, ¡que alegria! Te dejas ver poco estos días y nos tienes a todas tus admiradoras en un continuo sin vivir. ¡No está bien que nos hagas padecer así! 
Vuelve pronto "porfa"
Un besazo


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchas felicidades a mi querida Romarsan en tus 2000 +. Te conozco hace poco tiempo, pero he podido apreciar tu inteligencia y presteza. Para mi es un placer compartir contigo y te deseo mucha suerte y que sigas aportando a este bello foro.
Un beso y como siempre una flor para ti.
Saludos cordiales.
Cuban.


----------



## romarsan

Cubanboy said:


> Muchas felicidades a mi querida Romarsan en tus 2000 +. Te conozco hace poco tiempo, pero he podido apreciar tu inteligencia y presteza. Para mi es un placer compartir contigo y te deseo mucha suerte y que sigas aportando a este bello foro.
> Un beso y como siempre una flor para ti.
> Saludos cordiales.
> Cuban.


Cuban, tomo la flor con mucha ilusión. Es un placer para mí coincidir contigo en el foro y leer tus aportes. Eres un encanto.
Un abrazo
Rosalía


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Venga, Rosalía, yo te felicito en catalán/valencianet para variar un poquet 

Una abraçada molt forta des de la Barceloneta a la Malvarosa... Fantàstics els teus granets d'arena en aquest fòrum, pura sapiència i amabilitat. 

Besets, xiqueta 

Montse


----------



## romarsan

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Venga, Rosalía, yo te felicito en catalán/valencianet para variar un poquet
> 
> Una abraçada molt forta des de la Barceloneta a la Malvarosa... Fantàstics els teus granets d'arena en aquest fòrum, pura sapiència i amabilitat.
> 
> Besets, xiqueta
> 
> Montse


 
Montse, guapa,
Moltes gracies xiqueta, es un plaer rebre la teua felicitació, (propet de la Malvarosa estic ho has encertat).
Besets i petóns
Rosalía


----------



## alacant

Hi, honey,

The sun has come out to celebrate your 2,000 posts. It's always a very great pleasure to meet you here. So intelligent and so charming, I hope that we meet soon in person.

Congratulations, lots of love and big hugs from the beaky bird of Santa Pola.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Rosalía,

No matter how hard I try, I'm always the last to arrive.

*CONGRATULATIONS, QUERIDA!!!*​Wow!  2000!

What else is there left to say except that I will keep reading you, and enjoying your humor, sensitivity and wisdom for the next 2000, 20,000!

Hugs,

Tezza​


----------



## romarsan

alacant said:


> Hi, honey,
> 
> The sun has come out to celebrate your 2,000 posts. It's always a very great pleasure to meet you here. So intelligent and so charming, I hope that we meet soon in person.
> 
> Congratulations, lots of love and big hugs from the beaky bird of Santa Pola.


 

Janice, guapa, para mi también es un gran placer encontrarte aquí. Gracias y te tomo la palabra, me encantará conocerte (con lo cerquita que estamos lo tenemos fácil).
Un besazo
Rosalía


----------



## romarsan

Tezza, preciosidad, eres un encanto y sabes lo mucho que te aprecio y cuánto valoro tus opiniones. Me encanta leer todo lo que escribes. Tu sentido del humor es dulce y estimulante y esa mezcla tan equilibrada no la consigue cualquiera.
Un beso bonita
Rosalía


----------



## krolaina

Muchas felicidades suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper tardías.

Siempre es bueno compartir hilos contigo, aunque sean poquitos, con ese toque "romarsan" tan característico.

¡Por muchos más!


----------



## romarsan

Krolaina guapa, siempre sigo los hilos en los que intervienes, me encanta tu estilo y tu manera de explicar las cosas.
Tu avatar me encanta, es uno de mis favoritos. Gracias por tu felicitación.
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## YaniraTfe

¿Que por qué la felicito? Porque es

e*F*icaz—s*E*ncilla—agradab*L*e—agradec*I*da—*C*lara—út*I*l—e*D*uc*A*da—*D*ulce—humild*E*—*S*impática, 
*R*espetuosa—s*O*nriente—*S*ervici*A*l—cu*L*ta—*I*nteligente— y -*A*mable!


Gracias por todo ello, guapa! Y un saludo con mucho cariño 

Yanira


----------



## romarsan

YaniraTfe said:


> ¿Que por qué la felicito? Porque es
> 
> e*F*icaz—s*E*ncilla—agradab*L*e—agradec*I*da—*C*lara—út*I*l—e*D*uc*A*da—*D*ulce—humild*E*—*S*impática,
> *R*espetuosa—s*O*nriente—*S*ervici*A*l—cu*L*ta—*I*nteligente— y -*A*mable!
> 
> 
> Gracias por todo ello, guapa! Y un saludo con mucho cariño
> 
> Yanira


 
Yanira , caramba, eso es llegar con toda la artillería.... Vamos, que me has dejado sin palabras ¡a mi!!!!!
Gracias guapa. Un besazo
Rosalía


----------



## frida-nc

Hemos coincidado un par de veces, y como recientemente regresada no quería faltar en felicitarte.  Muchas, muchas felicidades entonces a una nueva estrella del foro.


----------



## romarsan

Frida guapa, yo a ti te llevo siguiento hace tiempo. Me encanta la forma tan clara y directa como abordas los temas.
Muchas gracias
Besos


----------



## silvia fernanda

Congratulations Rosalía

Muchas felicidades por tu 2000!

☼ Silvia ☼


----------



## romarsan

Jeromed said:


> Rosalía:
> Me encanta conocerte y coincidir contigo en el foro de vocabulario inglés-español.
> ¡Viva Ro y viva Valencia!
> Jerome


 
A veces no coincides, más bien es que te busco...
Sabes que el placer es mutuo 
Muchas gracias Jerome
Besos


----------



## romarsan

Muchas gracias Silvia, coincidimos con una relativa frecuencia en el foro y siempre vale la pena compartir dudas y conocimientos contigo.
Un abrazo
Rosalía


----------



## UVA-Q

Pues de verdad que soy el COLMO de COLMOS. Pero no quiero perder la oportunidad:

Muchas gracias Rosalía por tantas y tan atinadas aportaciones en tan poquísimo tiempo.  Es un placer "toparme" contigo, recibe mis cariñosos saludos y respetos siempre.

Un abrazo.  
(Seguro ya llegué a la celebración de tus 3,000!!!)


----------



## romarsan

Querida UvaQ, muchas gracias por estar aquí.
Deseo de todo corazón que nos encontremos en el recorrido que me queda hasta los 3.000 y más allá. Yo pondré todo de mi parte para que sigamos intercambiando puntos de vista.
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## Cecilio

¡Muchas felicidades a mi paisana Romarsan en su cota 2.000!

*¡ENHORABUENA!*​


----------



## romarsan

Muchas gracias Cecilio, vecino.
Som els dos de la mateixa terreta.
Cheers


----------



## Vampiro

Bueeeeeeno!!!!
Hago una pasada casi casual por el Congrats y veo que dos de mis mejores amigos están de cumplepost.
Un bezazo, Rosalía.
Que sean muchos miles más.
Eres una de las personas que hacen que esto valga la pena y que todos los arcoiris y malos entendidos pasen a segundo, tercero, o cuarto plano.
Nos seguiremos viendo.
Siempre es un gusto saber de ti.

Eduardo.


----------



## romarsan

Mi Vampiro favorito ¡guau!. Todo un placer tenerte en esta página.
Una cosa más en la que coincidimos, yo también pienso que personas como tú son lo que hacen de este foro el mejor.
Seguiremos coincidiendo, porque yo voy a poner de mi parte todo lo necesario 
Otro besazo para tí
Rosalía


----------

